# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon HTC Module v3.0 Released 11th March 2019

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box*  * Next Generation Mobile Tool*  * iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*  * v3.0 Released 11th March 2019* *Thunder Edition 2019* ** *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Key Just 17 USD* *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Thunder Just 17 USD*  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **   ** **  **   *Falcon Box   Next Generation Mobile Tool   iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*  * v3.0 Released 11th March 2019* *Thunder Edition 2019* ** *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Key Just 17 USD* *[X] Can Activate on Miracle Thunder Just 17 USD* **   *[X]Release Note Falcon HTC Module v3.0 Thunder Edition [+] Temporary Enable Adb For Frp Bypassing.* *[+] Possibility of Temporarily and Permanently Enable * *Adb (Beta). * *[+] Remove Frp for* *HTC New Devices in Adb Mode .* *[+] Supported Latest Android Builds.* *[+] Improved* *HTC Sprint Unlocking/Read Spc.* *[+] Added Write Scatter* *[+] Added Factory flash support for old scatters type* *[+] Added Partition Dumping for Following MTK Chipsets* *[+] Added Format and Erase for MTK devices* *[+] Added Scatter (old and new type) creator on DA Mode (boot mode) for MTK devices* *[+] Added CPU auto detection for MTK devices *    *Br [SV] Miracle Team      *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **   **       *Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key*    *# No Need Login Auto Login*  *# All Free Packs Available*  *# No Need buy Other Dongle or Card*      **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     **     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_      Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key    # No Need Login Auto Login  # All Free Packs Available  # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card   This is Thunder Promo Offer any time will Stop.      Officially Distributor Falcon Activation on Miracle Key /  Miracle Thunder   Just $17   GSMSERVER Officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   IMEI.US officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Miracle Online Shop for Activation   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _

----------

